# Goat limping and not eating after trim :(



## mirandaleecon (Feb 8, 2016)

I recently acquired a new doe whose feet were severely neglected by the previous owner. So this weekend I trimmed her hooves, along with my other two does. They all also got a dose of safeguard. 
Today, I went out to feed them and the new doe is now limping and her foot feels warm. I would have just thought I trimmed too much, too soon and she was adjusting, but she also isn't eating. One of my other does is also not eating, but doesn't appear to have any limp. What on earth could be going on?
I'm about to go back out to take temps but what else should I look for?


----------



## norseofcourse (Feb 8, 2016)

I'm not sure what's going on, but just wanted to say that if you think you may have trimmed too short, is your goat current on her tetanus shots?  If not, or you're not sure, it would be prudent to get her a shot of tetanus antitoxin for immediate (but temporary) protection, and then in two weeks give her the tetanus toxoid shot for longer protection (then once yearly, can be combined as in CDT shots).


----------



## mirandaleecon (Feb 8, 2016)

Upon further investigation, I believe the two things are unrelated. I totally forgot but yesterday in the chaotic state of trying to trim their hooves, I did not secure the lid to their food and they ate quite a bit of it. I think they have upset tummies. I noticed some clumpy droppings when I went back out there. Neither have a temp (both 101.3). And neither have distended stomachs so I don't think it's bloat. 
The one who is limping looks like there is something in between her toes. I couldn't tell if it was part of her hoof or if it was something foriegn and didn't have my shears to remove it. 
I have no idea if she is up to date on her tetanus since I just got her. I didn't draw any blood though, could she still get tetanus if I didn't?


----------



## norseofcourse (Feb 8, 2016)

It's probably less likely for her to get tetanus if you didn't draw blood.  Tetanus just worries me, I know someone who lost a goat to it after a dehorning (by a vet who didn't ask vaccination status).  I am not a vet though, so you may want to ask yours.  If she doesn't have a vaccination history I'd give her CDT as soon as possible.

I hope they feel better soon, and you get a chance to get a closer look at her foot and it's something minor.


----------



## mirandaleecon (Feb 11, 2016)

Just an update; doe with hurt foot is much better now. Still looks a little uncomfortable but getting around just fine. Both have started eating again so I'm pretty sure it was just upset tummies. Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Feb 11, 2016)

that's good to hear!


----------

